# I want a very realistic "DOLL" a Baby, bigger size is better



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am looking to purchase a Doll. I would like the doll to be an infant, but as big a doll as I can find, would like the face to look very realistic.

The face is the only part that would be seen. So I can fake the rest, but realistic face is important.

At some point a baby is to heavy to cradle in "One" arm. Roughly how old would a baby be at that point........just roughly....???

If a 71 y/o man is cradling a grandchild. What would he identify the child as, great, great, grandchild.....??? Is that roughly realistic.....??? Or would he simply say, "grandbaby"....and leave it at that....???


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> At some point a baby is to heavy to cradle in "One" arm. Roughly how old would a baby be at that point........just roughly....???


That would depend on size of the baby and the strength of the arm.
Age has little to do with it.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Why do you want to do this?


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Ha ha!! Knowing Sourdough, this has to be for a practical joke. (It would certainly shock the daylights out of anyone who thinks they know him well, lololol.)


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

nehimama said:


> Why do you want to do this?


Practice..........I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

I love this forum......

And my imagination is racing.

geo


----------



## kinnb (Oct 23, 2011)

if it's not heavy enough, throw some lead in its britches...
https://www.amazon.com/Kaydora-Rebo...rd_wg=D4pEK&psc=1&refRID=5ETKV3PB4QB3CJ67BGWE


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Google search of "weighted real looking baby"
https://www.amazon.com/Paradise-Galleries-Baby-Doll-Dreams/dp/B005G14SGU

A baby that is hard to cradle in one arm is about 2 months old.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sourdough said:


> Practice..........I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child.


Fess up now, Sourdough! We know from former threads, that's a joke.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> Practice..........I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child.


Yeah that's the problem I had and it answers your question.
I call him son except when he has been bad when I use his FULL name.


----------



## M5farm (Jan 14, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> Practice..........I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child.


An 80 year old man was having his annual checkup, and the doctor asked him how he was feeling.

"I've never been better!" he boasted.

"I've got a 20 year old bride who's pregnant, and having my child! What do you think about that?"

The doctor considered this for a moment, then said, "Let me tell you a story. I knew a guy who was an avid hunter.

He never missed a season. But one day went out in a bit of a hurry, and he accidentally grabbed his umbrella instead of his gun."

The doctor continued, "So he was in the woods, and suddenly a grizzly bear appeared in front of him!

He raised up his umbrella, pointed it at the bear, and squeezed the handle."

"And do you know what happened?" the doctor queried.

Dumbfounded, the old man replied "No."

The doctor continued, "The bear dropped dead in front of him!"

"That's impossible!" exclaimed the old man. "Someone else must have shot that bear."

"That's kind of what I'm getting at..." replied the doctor


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Bad Grandpa


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Maybe he needs a pic for a dating site - a pic of him holding his "grandchild". What woman could resist???


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

...........You'd been a lot better OFF , purchasing one of those anatomically correct dolls , with the girlie parts to practice on ! No alimony , no babies and no PMS problems to deal with ! , fordy


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

They make silicone dolls that look VERY alive. Search for Reborn doll.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/22-Handmad...713835&hash=item4b415f092e:g:7UEAAOSw9M5a21oR

Mon


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordy said:


> You'd been a lot better OFF , purchasing one of those anatomically correct dolls


Maybe that's the "18 year old girlfriend" referred to.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

anybody wanna be my friend ?


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

^^^^
That picture is freakier than Sourdough looking for a doll!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

for sure. I don't think for 1 minute he's looking for any anatomical doll because he wants a baby and that would be really weird. he'll let us in on it sometime. ~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

I think he's yanking our chain.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Well..............I am very impressed with the realistic face on these dolls.

Please keep the suggestions coming.

So far.......I most like the ones with lots of hair. The pacifier is likely a good feature for this project. I am undecided on the eyes open or eyes shut-sleeping. I'll need some well used baby blankets, and tiny mittens. The feet will be covered. Maybe a small thing of "Baby Powder" and a rattle.

The goal is to be able to answer the door, cradling the baby, and have the person who knocked, truly believe I am cradling a baby. I am thinking that when I open the door I drop the rattle and small thing of baby powder near the visitors feet, so they instinctively pick them up.

I am open to any suggestions, as to how to make this appear very, very, very real.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> The goal is to be able to answer the door, cradling the baby, and have the person who knocked, truly believe I am cradling a baby.


You said there are no people where you live, and you only go to town once or twice a year.
Who's knocking on the door?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Child protective services? They can find anyone.

Most babies don't have a lot of hair. I had a cousin who was bald until he was 6. For well used baby clothes and blankets you need to go to a thrift store or yard sale. 

Why would you have the baby powder while holding the "baby"? That is needed only when changing a diaper. You will need a burp cloth on your shoulder. 

Mittens? Is it still cold there? Maybe "baby" should be wearing a hat.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Whatever you're up to, please film it!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

roadless said:


> Whatever you're up to, please film it!


NO.....not going to be filming it.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> NO.....not going to be filming it.


Darn.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

"The goal is to be able to answer the door, cradling the baby, and have the person who knocked, truly believe I am cradling a baby. I am thinking that when I open the door I drop the rattle and small thing of baby powder near the visitors feet, so they instinctively pick them up."

So, Sourdough, is this the latest in home defense?


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Bearfootfarm said:


> You said there are no people where you live, and you only go to town once or twice a year.
> Who's knocking on the door?


He just needs to get a car seat and take it to town. That is if he has a car.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> "The goal is to be able to answer the door, cradling the baby, and have the person who knocked, truly believe I am cradling a baby. I am thinking that when I open the door I drop the rattle and small thing of baby powder near the visitors feet, so they instinctively pick them up."
> 
> *So, Sourdough, is this the latest in home defense*?


*YES...........*
https://www.ashtondrake.com/product...arousel-_-Product1-301881001-Sophia_Baby_Doll


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

Home defense , why you'll want the home defense chucky for that . one look and the bad guys will run .


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Well, that's better than opening the door and having HER cradling a baby......

geo


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

If anybody gets to the door then Sir then you have failed to plan !


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> ....I drop the *rattle* and small thing of *baby powder* near the visitors feet, so they instinctively pick them up...


Overkill. Drop a pacifier OR a diaper, not both. Those are things that parents often carry. Heck, maybe even a baby bottle. Just one thing, not several.

Mon


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

a little confused. What do you mean "..I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child"? Either she is or she isn't. Not difficult these days to confirm even early on. If she is suggesting that she is pregnant but no test then I would have questions and certainly not be jumping the planning gun.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> a little confused. What do you mean "..I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child"? Either she is or she isn't. Not difficult these days to confirm even early on. If she is suggesting that she is pregnant but no test then I would have questions and certainly not be jumping the planning gun.


You are NOT just a little confused..........*YOU are a huge amount confused*. It would help mitigate said confusion, if in the future you actually read the thread.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> a little confused. *What do you mean* "..I think my 18 y/o girlfriend is with child"?


What he means is he's making all this up as he goes along.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Bearfootfarm said:


> What he means is he's making all this up as he goes along.


Yes..........and that is a skill that requires quick wit and superior intelligence. Not a lot of that on this forum now days.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I still keep.reading this thread to see what the doll is for lol


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> Yes..........and that is a skill that requires quick whit and superior intelligence. Not a lot of that on this forum now days.


It doesn't take a lot of wit or intelligence to make up fantasies.
There are lots of examples on the internet.

They are even more prevalent on some shooting and survival forums.
Everyone's a "expert" there.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Sourdough said:


> Yes..........and that is a skill that requires quick wit and superior intelligence. Not a lot of that on this forum now days.


And a slight kink in the left frontal lobe...

Mon


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

ticndig said:


> Home defense , why you'll want the home defense chucky for that . one look and the bad guys will run .
> View attachment 66047


I think the Zuni warrior doll would be a better home defense doll.

https://www.amazon.com/Trilogy-Terror-Fetish-Warrior-Replica/dp/B0006JG02M/?tag=lege1-20

That movie scared the pooey out of me when I was a teenager!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

frogmammy said:


> And a slight kink in the left frontal lobe...


Or a 5th of Tequila


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Or mushrooms. You know the ones...

Mon


----------



## tiffanysgallery (Jan 17, 2015)

Sourdough said:


> The goal is to be able to answer the door, cradling the baby, and have the person who knocked, truly believe I am cradling a baby. I am thinking that when I open the door I drop the rattle and small thing of baby powder near the visitors feet, so they instinctively pick them up.


would this person, knocking at the door, be a random stranger?


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

"The goal is to be able to answer the door, cradling the baby, and have the person who knocked, truly believe I am cradling a baby. I am thinking that when I open the door I drop the rattle and small thing of baby powder near the visitors feet, so they instinctively pick them up."

Just don't drop the "baby"......

geo


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

tiffanysgallery said:


> would this person, knocking at the door, be a random stranger?


Yes........and it is conceivable that there could be several strangers on the outside of the door. My goal is twofold, slightly surprise/stun them for a half second, as they re-assess interacting with someone holding an infant, distract them with something falling near their feet.

The objective is for me to have a mega-second to assess the situation. How many, do they have firearms, if they have firearms, are they static or deployed. How are they dressed, How old are they, How are they positioned/located/staged and why, where are their hands, is there a decoy, who is really the decision maker out there.

Depending on conditions in the world, most likely I would not open the door. But the more I reflect on this the more I can see the fake infant could be useful in many situations. There are many useful tools that would fit under a 22" Doll, or even inside a 22" Doll. I am working with a pretend "Bundle" currently, till I order the fake/decoy infant, but as best I can figure the left hand will be restricted to a smaller tool, but the right hand can be holding a large tool.

This is going to take a lot of practice, to resolve some issues, the biggest is that the tools will start from a position of pointing in opposite directions.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

May I suggest an outside wireless camera? Or several?

Mon


----------



## HeavyHauler (Dec 21, 2017)

Sourdough said:


> Yes........and it is conceivable that there could be several strangers on the outside of the door. My goal is twofold, slightly surprise/stun them for a half second, as they re-assess interacting with someone holding an infant, distract them with something falling near their feet.
> 
> The objective is for me to have a mega-second to assess the situation. How many, do they have firearms, if they have firearms, are they static or deployed. How are they dressed, How old are they, How are they positioned/located/staged and why, where are their hands, is there a decoy, who is really the decision maker out there.
> 
> ...


Remember Ruby Ridge? The mom got shot in the face while holding her kid.

It will happen again.


----------



## ticndig (Sep 7, 2014)

Sourdough said:


> The objective is for me to have a mega-second to assess the situation. How many, do they have firearms, if they have firearms, are they static or deployed. How are they dressed, How old are they, How are they positioned/located/staged and why, where are their hands, is there a decoy, who is really the decision maker out there


would'nt looking out the window serve the purpose


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

Okay, enough jokes from me, now a serious question: if you think the only people who will knock on your door are enemies, why have a door that opens in the first place? Why not a solid decoy door, with a secret entry positioned so it will give you the instant advantage? Tell only your most trusted friends, if there are any, about the secret entry.....I would think about a trip alarm a few feet away, maybe a hundred, to give me early warning as well.

Of course, I talk big---an alarm a thousand feet away wouldn't give me enough time to wake up......they'd be inside before my eyes got back in focus.....My only recourse if things get that bad is to sit in the chair with the shotgun loaded and ready at all times. Heckuvaway to live....

geo


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I read the thread and it is confusing and quite silly. I now see it is a game. Would have saved my reading time if you had started off explaining that you intend to use a baby doll as a defense. How manly.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr How often do strangers knock on your door?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> I read the thread and it is confusing and quite silly. I now see it is a game. Would have saved my reading time if you had started off explaining that you intend to use a baby doll as a defense. How manly.


I fully support *you* in being as "MANLY" as it is possible. In a post SHTF environment when people will kill you for food, or drugs (Now they just kill you for drugs or something to sell for drugs) you be MANLY. Me I'll look for every edge, including being a "SISSY-MAN".


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

frogmammy said:


> May I suggest an outside wireless camera? Or several?
> 
> Mon


Good suggestion..............it might get tricky in a post SHTF environment with zero power, and zero batteries 4 years after the SHTF. Also likely no internet and no phone.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

ticndig said:


> would'nt looking out the window serve the purpose


Not at night.......especially if you live deep in a Alaska National Forest, with no electric. In fact visibility can suck so bad that a rope is attached to the outhouse from the cabin, so I don't get lost in a "White-out" blizzard.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

geo in mi said:


> My only recourse if things get that bad is to sit in the chair with the shotgun loaded and ready at all times.* Heckuvaway* to live....


Well given that I live with large Grizzly Bears in my yard........I am fairly accustomed to being on full alert.

Most people will 100% agree with you........."Self-abortion" will be the cure for most.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

emdeengee said:


> I read the thread and it is confusing and quite silly. I now see it is a game.


He's working on his novel.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I fully support *you* in being as "MANLY" as it is possible. In a post SHTF environment when people will kill you for food, or drugs (Now they just kill you for drugs or something to sell for drugs) you be MANLY. Me I'll look for every edge, including being a "SISSY-MAN".





Then you are doing a good job in finding your way. I just never could admire those who would use others as human shields. And of course if you are thinking that all you meet will be complete savages then they will shoot you through the baby- doll or real so not much protection.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

emdeengee said:


> And of course if you are thinking that all you meet will be complete savages then they will shoot you through the baby- doll or real so not much protection.


Not if you've got a .44 magnum hidden in the blanket folds....With your finger on the trigger if you can manage it. Ya' just have to be a little creative when thinking outside the box.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Wolf mom said:


> Ya' just have to be a little creative when thinking outside the box.


Thinking is hard for most, thinking outside the generally acceptable "Dogma" is impossible. The good news is that millions will die quickly early on. People have zero concept of horrific. And they will not consider prepping for horrific, not mentally or physically.

I just keep reminding myself that 165,000,000 (One hundred and sixty-five million) died in WW-II. Most were civilians. Russia lost Two million soldiers in the first TEN WEEKS..........think about that.......two million soldiers, just in the first ten weeks. We live in an illusion of safety. That illusion is purchased on debt.......debt by it's very nature always comes due. And historically it is painful for both sides of the transaction.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

emdeengee said:


> I just never could admire those who would use others as human shields.


Be advised that your "ADMIRATION" don't mean squat to me. In fact you can feel free to loath me. It matters zero to me.



emdeengee said:


> then they will shoot you through the baby- doll or real so not much protection.


I never said the DOLL was for protection*........"you fabricated that out of thin air"..........*The doll is only to allow a few seconds to assess the situation. If for example they have firearms pointed at me as soon as I open the door, I will not wait to see what they wanted to discuss, the first two barks will be from the big tool. And the smaller tool will continue to bark till there is no further problem.

I will then immediately fill the cabin with diesel and burn it and them to HELL.



emdeengee said:


> And of course if you are thinking that all you meet will be complete savages


No.........I figure there will be some fine wonderful people that I will be very happy to help. But, I'll need a little time to figure out the good people from the bad people.


----------



## fordy (Sep 13, 2003)

.................If I was that worried about unwanted visitors , I believe I'd build a fence around my cabin and put the doorbell about 100 feet out in front with cams and other counter measures like pepper spray that could be activitated from inside the cabin .
.................Also , Charles Bronson made a movie where the Mountie came out to his cabin to arrest him for a killing and he had a tunnel or something that allowed him to escape even though they blew the cabin up with dynamite ! , fordy


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

fordy said:


> If I was that worried about unwanted visitors...


It's all a fantasy.


----------



## Prismseed (Sep 14, 2009)

@Sourdough I hope you never get dementia or Alzheimers. If you do I'd feel really bad for the men in white coats that have to try taking you to the nursing home.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Sourdough said:


> I never said the DOLL was for protection*........"you fabricated that out of thin air"..........*The doll is only to allow a few seconds to assess the situation.


A *smart* person would simply figure out a way to see who was there without opening the door. Then you have all the time in the world and they can't harm you.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Wolf mom wrote - Not if you've got a .44 magnum hidden in the blanket folds....With your finger on the trigger if you can manage it. Ya' just have to be a little creative when thinking outside the box. 


Still not a defense because you could hesitate just that millisecond too long.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Sourdough - I did used to admire much of what you wrote and the life you led but there seems to be a disconnect between that admirable homesteader and the person or persona that you present today. Sad. And rather disturbing given who you used to be.


----------

